# Sandbox helmet review



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Citizen24 said:


> I am aware of the bern brand, but their 'hard hats' are 100% style - 0% protection, first hand experience.


Could you elaborate on this? Just curious what your experience was.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm curious as well. I have smashed my head pretty hard in Helmets just like the Bern. I faired ok. Maybe you were doing it wrong?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

> after scoping it pretty hard at home


I can see you have thoroughly tested this product and have examined it from all angles. I can also see why you are seeking a good helmet as your brain is severely damaged. 

Helmets are not designed to survive impacts, they are designed to help your brain survive.


----------



## Citizen24 (Nov 6, 2010)

bakesale said:


> I can see you have thoroughly tested this product and have examined it from all angles. I can also see why you are seeking a good helmet as your brain is severely damaged.
> 
> Helmets are not designed to survive impacts, they are designed to help your brain survive.


Easy on the e-respect. I tried the helmet on and it felt amazing. However, practicality was something I didn't take into consideration until after I made the purchase. A return policy gives you the ability to 'hold' something that could be the only one left. I'm not a fan of lost opportunities, nor do I enjoy being forced into buying something I don't dig - just because I need the basics (I lose the choice option).


My first bern helmet had a foam block inside (not compressed block). This type of protection does not absorb any of the impact energy - It felt like I didn't even have a helmet on. If anyone has ever had whiplash before, you know the feeling I am talking about when you have a good helmet vs. a shotty one.

The one thing I'm not digging the sandbox style is it's low profile aspect. It looks cool, hands down. However, the lack of back support might actaully have the ability to crack a skull if hit hard enough -> there is a focal point (ending point) that resides on the skull line.
- this does not sit right, if you know what I mean.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

smoke crack, then post


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

You still didn't really explain your first hand experience with the bern helmet.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Different helmets are designed for different types of impact. The compressed styrofoam you see on the more expensive helmets (like the Smith Variant) are designed to protect the head from a single, fast/hard impact. They are intented as 'single use' helmets (meaning that you replace the helmet after you have your fast/hard impact).

Other helmets have one or two types of mushy, spone-like foam inside of them (and usually a thicker shell). These are multiple-impact helmets and they are designed to protect your head from slower, less powerful impacts (like falling off a small rail vs falling off of a half-pipe). These helmets are usually cheaper (and more often than not, are skateboard type helmets).

Hard to say which one is better. Depends on what you're doing, I guess.



Citizen24 said:


> Easy on the e-respect. I tried the helmet on and it felt amazing. However, practicality was something I didn't take into consideration until after I made the purchase. A return policy gives you the ability to 'hold' something that could be the only one left. I'm not a fan of lost opportunities, nor do I enjoy being forced into buying something I don't dig - just because I need the basics (I lose the choice option).
> 
> 
> My first bern helmet had a foam block inside (not compressed block). This type of protection does not absorb any of the impact energy - It felt like I didn't even have a helmet on. If anyone has ever had whiplash before, you know the feeling I am talking about when you have a good helmet vs. a shotty one.
> ...


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Citizen24 said:


> Easy on the e-respect. I tried the helmet on and it felt amazing. However, practicality was something I didn't take into consideration until after I made the purchase. A return policy gives you the ability to 'hold' something that could be the only one left. I'm not a fan of lost opportunities, nor do I enjoy being forced into buying something I don't dig - just because I need the basics (I lose the choice option).
> 
> 
> My first bern helmet had a foam block inside (not compressed block). This type of protection does not absorb any of the impact energy - It felt like I didn't even have a helmet on. If anyone has ever had whiplash before, you know the feeling I am talking about when you have a good helmet vs. a shotty one.
> ...




Dude, I don't mean to sound like a douche, but I can't understand you at all.....

Like I said, I have a bern hard hat, and I have my skate lid (same type of helmet design)

I have smashed my noggin really hard multiple times in my skate lid, and walked away just fine.


----------

